# Mellow Meadows Waiting room Thread!



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Fae is due Jan 31st, and she usually goes right up to her due date, so we are 54 days out! Fae is an awesome milker, and I am super excited for her and AJs first kids together!

Fae this spring. Shes not copper deficient, her tail is from the nifty haircut she got to get the caked on birthing mess off her LOL. 


With her first born doeling, Pepper, who is about to turn 2! Pepper is due April 18th, shes my last doe to kid for the year. 


Faes 2nd freshening udder


Peppers FF udder. Fae had two bucklings last year, pepper had doe/buckling twins. I am hoping for some doelings from Fae this year, and I would really like a buckling to retain from Pepper. 


One of AJs sale ads from when he was younger, he's just a hairy beast now lol. He is the sire of all the kids this year. His sire is Buttin Heads Palimony ++*B EEE90, and his dam is GCH Blythmoor HM Almond Joy 3*M VEEE90. I am getting him LA'd next year, and I am expecting he will score much like his parents. 


More sale pics of AJ, and his dam


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks! All my breedings are really staggered this year, so that will be different for me. Plus I sold my other 2 does, so I only have 4 to kid out. It should be a pretty mellow kidding season for me I imagine 

Ke$ha is due April 4th, this will be her 3rd freshening. Last year she went 9 days early. She is a great milker as well. Shes got blue eyes, and AJ has moonspots. I am REALLY hoping for blue eyed, moonspotted kids! 


Honey is due March 14th. She is my very best milker. She gives a ton of milk (I was getting 5 cups in one milking a day) and has the biggest orifices, she is so incredibly easy to milk and is such a good girl for it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! You should end up with a nice selection of color.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

They are absolutely gorgeous! Your buck is handsome to. Good luck with everyone. I'm busy Waiting for my girls to let me know if they are pregnant yet


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Karen! 

Takethelead Thank you! Do you have your own buck? All mine took on their first breeding, thats always nice! How far along would your girls be?


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Very gorgeous !!! 
Don't you just live NDs 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I had mine own buck but I sold him after I thought the girls had a good chance of being bred and bought a buckling who doesn't quite know what his job is yet lol. They are anywhere from 2 1\2 from the breeding I did see to 1 1/2 months if they were bred right before he left. My oldest doe molly seems to be getting rounder and not as bossy she usually has quads and shows very easily but my girl river carries really deep so even at five months pregnant with triplets she looks like she's never been bred lol.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome! Sounds like they had plenty of time. I tell you, I NEVER thought I would own my own bucks! I swore against it when I first got goats LOL.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Fae is starting to bag up! Just a little bit of course, but YAY! I am so excited! She is like 40 days away from her due date!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats! Sounds close


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I am going to guess she will go around 145 days than 150, so probably in lie 30 days exactly! I hope Lol.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Fae has been losing her plug for a few days now  This last month is the hardest part of the wait for me!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Good luck! The last month is the absolute worst for me as well.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I will have a month and a half till the next doe kids, so Faes kids will get a TON of handling LOL.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I love having new kids around. Especially when the births are spaced out like yours are. My buckling passed away so I'm dying for another bouncy kid to chase around.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

that really sucks about your buckling! Sorry to hear it.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

She has been really wild her whole pregnancy, but today was actually really affectionate! Yay! Her udder is bigger every day now too. I am hoping she goes a few days early and only makes me wait another 24 or so days


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Poverty pretty girls. you really should get some color. I love the variety Nigerians come in, so much fun!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, I am hoping for moonspots too  The color variation is party why I decided on the nigerians


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

3 weeks to go! Ahhh what is taking this month so dang long! LOL


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm jealous my girls are just barely starting their udders.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I am not a very girly girl, but I do like to have long, painted nails. I am going to savor these last few weeks before I have to switch over to short, unpainted nails LOL.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol I understand, I can never have long nails any time of the year here.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Sigh, I never did get around to painting them LOL! Now we are 2 weeks away from her due date! YAY! I am getting so excited! I am thinking shes only got twins, but maybe she will surprise me with triplets  I am so hoping for doelings!! Ke$ha is also half way though her pregnancy now


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Almost down to 9 days, but I don't think shes going to make it to day 150, I am guessing she will go in 3 or 4 days! I am getting SO excited for baby goats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Woo hoo!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I am second guessing that she will go early now, I am thinking she will wait till the last minute! She doestn even seem that uncomfortable, so I am thinking twins. I just want her to hurry up and give me some babies LOL.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Fae is at day 143 today!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Seems like shes in early labor now


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh boy!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Or not LOL! Now she seems pretty much normal LOL. Maybe just braxton hicks, or the kids positioning. I want to go hang out with a friend tomorrow night, so probably she will labor all day and kid just before bed time tomorrow night or something LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

asdfghjkl! These goats. Mine get me going usually three times.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You just jinxed yourself. She will act in labor so you won't go and then be fine when it is to late to change your mind. :-D


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Most likely! LOL!

This morning she was just laying there chattering away, and then she didnt leave the pen with everyone else when I let them out. So I am REALLY hoping/thinkng it will actually be today! Today is day 147!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Shes definitely laboring! Having contractions, had a little discharge but its gone now. It could be an hour, it could be tomorrow morning, but its going to be SOON!  I was there 15 mins ago, and am going back out in like 10 mins to do all my evening chores and sit with her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope everything goes great! Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Cross post to my question on health. Boy, that was NOT what I was expecting to happen. 4 dead, one live  Ugh. Shes going to be a pretty little thing for sure! Looks SO much like her older sister Pepper lol.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/quints-born-only-one-live-something-going-175078/#post1841457


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry you lost so many. Hugs. Glad you got one though


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Shes all straightened out and super cute now  Shes super feisty too. I have named her Sarsaparilla, and plan on keeping her.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

SO precious.


----------

